# just bought a 04 gto M6 need head and cam idea's



## uncutnick (May 27, 2007)

hey guys like i said i just bought a 04 gto M6. I have had forced induction vehicles and would like to stay away from that part of performance modifications. I see alot of threads about LS2 head and cam ideas but not to many on LS1 maybe i am looking in the wrong place. but n eways

http://www.lmperformance.com/5912/43.html
Is this a good head and cam package to go with?

Also what size wet shot can you run on stock LS1? keep in mind i want the motor to run after i hit the go go button!

N e ways n e other input you guys have for me would be greatly appreciated, i'm new to the v8 rear wheel drive world. Last car was a 1 of 42 ever made 1995 3000gt vr4, so yea new world.

Thanks, Nick


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

contact Ed Curtis at Flowtech Inductions. i have a Street Sweeper HT cam. it makes huge amount of torque "under the curve". he's been making custom grinds for years for the LS1. just LS6 heads (243 castings) make good power at a great price. Patriots are a good place to look for those. if you want to go fancier Precision down in Florida make ported 243 castings that they coat which will make for a cooler running engine and resist deposits. for the "no limits to cost" heads AFR or Trick Flows are the ultimate


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Texas Speed has some excellent budget heads. Many good reviews.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> contact Ed Curtis at Flowtech Inductions. i have a Street Sweeper HT cam. it makes huge amount of torque "under the curve". he's been making custom grinds for years for the LS1. just LS6 heads (243 castings) make good power at a great price. Patriots are a good place to look for those. if you want to go fancier Precision down in Florida make ported 243 castings that they coat which will make for a cooler running engine and resist deposits. for the "no limits to cost" heads AFR or Trick Flows are the ultimate


:agree Talk to Ed @ FTI and provide him with your goals and he can set you up with a nice cam package matched to all your supporting mods.


----------

